

In honor of Wufoo: our interview a year ago - jl
http://vimeo.com/11093594

======
timtadh
This is entirely off topic and I apologize profusely. If you don't want to
read an off topic post please don't continue.

I know Firefox is not as popular among the HN crowd right now but I still like
using it for a variety of reasons. Flash video works very spottily on this
computer because it is an older linux. When flash has decided to crap out
vimeo has started showing this dialog that says I need to either get flash
(which is fine) or a "HTML 5 Compliant Browser," which I have in Firefox4.

Saying FF4 is not "HTML 5 Compliant" is BS. As is pointing at Safari, as if I
could use Safari. This is as bad as the old days of "This site is designed to
work with IE 5.5"

/end rant

Sorry for the off topic post but seriously internet use a better less biased
error message (As I am pretty sure Windows users have no wish to use Safari
either).

------
benofsky
There are a lot of interesting ideas in this video about customer support,
management and pricing. Definitely worth a watch, really inspiring!

------
duck
Is there a list somewhere with links to all the _Founders at Work_ videos?

------
keypusher
Is this lady in HR or something? She has a weird vibe.

~~~
ryannielsen
Jessica's a founding YC partner, among things.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jessica_Livingston>

------
jasonwilk
thanks jessica. This was an inspiring one. It's unbelievable how many unique
management techniques they came up with.

